# Holster For P99c



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Does anyone know what holsters are available for the P99c? I am looking for a IWB tuckable and/or a pocket holster. Everything I have seen on line from most of the holster makers seem to be only for the P99, but not for the compact.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

All the P99 holsters work fine for the P99c. In fact, many leather holsters have the muzzle sticking out of the holster as per the design. Put a shorter gun in there - and it fits perfectly. I used a Galco Glock 19 holster for a Glock 26 for 8 years. Worked perfectly.

I have a Bianchi 7L belt holster that I am using for my P99c. Galco has the Fletch and the Concealable that would work well as well. I've had several Galco holsters over the years. 

As I said on another message recently when this topic came up, I went with the Bianchi just to try something different after numerous Galcos. Plus, I wanted a "lined' holster, which Bianchi offered. 

But in my mind, when I ordered it from Midway USA, I thought the lined feature would be different. My ex-wife's family had an old 1911 Bianchi holster, and the inside of the holster had a lining of soft white material. I've never seen that on any other holsters ince then. I had hoped that this was what I would get. Instead, it has an inner lining of suede, which I suppose is a little softer than the regular inside of a leather holster. To be honest, I can't tell much difference.

If I had to do it again, I'd have just bought another Galco FLETCH. One of these days, when I no longer beg for Christmas money so I can buy another gun  , maybe I'll ask my parents or wife to buy me a Galco concealable holster. It's really a beautiful holster... The boning on the outside of the Galco holsters are much better than on the Bianchi ones.


----------

